# Bostar Qctp



## gonzo (Feb 2, 2018)

Seeking opinions on Bostar QCTP.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a bostar AXA , works great, about 3.5 years old.
I took it apart immediately, cleaned, re-greased. Bought a precut t nut on ebay, and got to work. At the time I had no way of cutting the T Nut.


----------



## JR49 (Feb 2, 2018)

4 years ago, as a total beginner, I paid more for a Phase II QCTP (still from China but cost more so must be better quality, right).  Now, 4 years later, knowing what I know,  if I needed another one, it would be a Bostar!!!   Hope this helps,   JR49


----------



## Maroast (Feb 2, 2018)

I had an axa on my atlas 12x36. Same here took it apart and cleaned it up first. I cut the T-nut on my lathe with the milling attachment. Pretty easy job. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Im actually going to place an order soon for more tool holders for my BXA.


----------



## Ironside (Feb 3, 2018)

I have the Bostar AXA and I love it. I've had an Aloris AXA in the past, and I can honestly say that performance wise, I couldn't notice a difference. Best off, it came with 7 tool holders for 138.00 delivered to my door.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a Bostar AXA wedge type and am satisfied. had it about 3 years now


----------



## jbolt (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a Bostar CXA wedge type. Worked OK out of the box but was a little sloppy for my liking. The internals are pretty rough and were not bored concentric making for poor fits. I made a new center nut and stud to tighten things up. Work fine now.


----------



## Moper361 (Feb 5, 2018)

I purchased a bxa borstar quick change with various holders and xl holders .Its fine for what i am doing and i would buy another one tomorrow if i needed one .I should take it apart and clean and regrease like other people have but to be honest it feels okay so have  not bothered .


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a Bostar BXA wedge style on my Clausing 12" x 24", works great, never had an issue.

Bruce


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 5, 2018)

I have the Bostar AXA on my Crafstman Commercial 12 x 36 for 2 years now and really like it. I wouldn't hesitate to by another one.
I did the same thing Maroast did and cut the T-Nut on my milling attachment on the lathe and it works great.
Make sure you take it apart and clean it good before using.


----------



## chris.trotter (Feb 9, 2018)

Just bought a Bostar AXA on the recommendation of this forum and others.  My criteria were cheap, 'good enough for hobby work', and not shipped from the US.  Given the natural law of projects with 3 criteria, I picked the first two.    (_Bostar ships from the US_)


----------



## dtsh (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm a recent Bostar owner and I'm very satisfied with what I got. I'm not a heavy user of my lathe, so other's opinions likely have greater weight, but it works as expected and was a nice improvement over the lantern I had been using.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 13, 2018)

I recently purchased an AXA Bostar QCTP for my lathe. To reiterate what was already pointed out. It was a little rough when I got it so I also took mine apart and thoroughly cleaned it. I then continued to have a problem with it just not staying tighten to the t-slot stud and I finally noticed that the supplied flange nut was threaded WAY OFF CENTER.  That’s just not the kind of thing we are used to seeing in quality USA nuts and bolts. Anyway I mounted it backwards on the stud and carefully ground the base of the nut centered to the threads. Now the nut fully seats to the QCTP.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 14, 2018)

I have an axa wedge. Been working great.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a Bostar AXA wedge.    I am happy with it.  I did have to shorten the threads on the lever.  They were too long and were interfering with the center spindle.  No big deal.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 14, 2018)

O.K. due to the good reports I got here, I have purchased and installed a Bostar axa. I am exceedingly happy with it. Thanks for all the replies


----------

